# Correct use of "voida" in Finnish



## akana

Voida-verbi on joskus minua hämmentänyt. En ole ihan varma miten pukisin kysymykseni sanoiksi, joten käytän esimerkkiä, ja jatketaan siitä. 

Muistaakseni voida-verbiä ei käytetä esimerkiksi seuraavassa lauseessa:
_En voi nähdä. Tuo iso jätkä on tielläni.
_
Sen sijaan sanottaisiin:
_En näe. Tuo iso jätkä on tielläni._

Miksi voida-verbiä ei käytetä tässä tapauksessa?

---In English---

The verb "voida" sometimes confuses me. I'm not sure how to phrase my question, so I'll use an example and go from there. 

If I remember correctly, _voida_ would not be used in the following sentence:
_En voi nähdä. Tuo iso jätkä on tielläni.
_
Instead, one would say:
_En näe. Tuo iso jätkä on tielläni._

Why is _voida_ not used in this instance?


----------



## DrWatson

Tämä on hyvin mielenkiintoinen kysymys, enkä onnistunut löytämään siihen varmaa selitystä. _voida + nähdä_ on täysin mahdollinen yhdistelmä, katso esim. näitä googlettamalla löytyneitä lauseita:

”Joskus sanotaan, että Jumalaa itseään ei voi nähdä, mutta hänen jälkensä näkyvät.”
”Ympäristössämme eläviä bakteereita ei voi nähdä paljain silmin.”
”Maailman parhaita ja kauneimpia asioita ei voi nähdä, eikä koskettaa.”

Arvelisin, että nähdä-verbiä voi käyttää _voida_-verbin kanssa silloin, kun se asia, joka nähdään, on luonteeltaan vaikea nähdä tai näkymätön. Sinun lauseessasi on puolestaan kyseessä ihmisen oma kyky tai pystyminen eikä niinkään nähtävän asian piirre. Luonnollisin vaihtoehto olisi mielestäni juuri tuo _en näe_. Myös _en pysty näkemään_ toimisi.

---

This is an intriguing question, for which I wasn't really able to find an explanation. The combination _voida_ + _nähdä_ is entirely possible, as you can see in the above examples found with Google. I would say that _voida_ + _nähdä_ can be used when the entity that is observed is difficult or impossible to see by nature. In your sentence, however, the not-being-able to see has to do with the person's own ability. The most natural option in my mind is to use the plain verb or the modal verb _pystyä_: _en pysty näkemään_.


----------



## Kirja

Hei akana!
Tämä onkin asia, jota en ole itsekään tullut ajatelleksi. 

"En voi nähdä" kuulostaa hassulta puheessa, mutta kirjakielessä kyseinen lause voisi jopa toimiakin (olettaen, että kyseessä olisi suhteellisen runollinen teksti)

Englannin kielessä taas "I can't see" olisi täysin normaali lause. 

Luulen, että ero on siinä, että "voida" liittyy kykenemiseen, niin kuin DrWatson sanoi. Esimerkiksi lause "miten voin nähdä mitään, jos tuo mies seisoo tielläni?" olisi täysin luonnollisen kuuloinen, koska silloin puhuja kysyisi, kuinka hän _kykenisi _näkemään rajoitetulla näkökentällä.

Kannattaa siis ajatella, että "voida" kertoo ihmisen kyvystä suoritutua jostakin tekemisestä. Sen sijaan monissa muissa tilanteissa, kuten "voisitko auttaa?" tai "voisinko nähdä sen?" tai "voisitko tehdä tämän?" voida-verbi on täysin käypä niin kuin can-verbi olisi vastaavissa tilanteissa englanniksi.


----------



## akana

Kiitos vastauksista!

Onko kyseessä siis _nähdä_ verbi? Kävisikö seuraava esimerkki?

_En voi kuulla. (täällä on liikaa meteliä)_

Kuulostaako _en voi nähdä_ aina hassulta (tavallisissa lauseissa) vai olisiko se luonnollinen kun kyse on kyvystä?

_En voi nähdä. Olen ollut syntymästäni asti sokea._


----------



## akana

akana said:


> Kiitos vastauksista!
> 
> Onko kyseessä siis _nähdä_ verbi? Kävisikö seuraava esimerkki?
> 
> _En voi kuulla. (täällä on liikaa meteliä)_
> 
> Kuulostaako _en voi nähdä_ aina hassulta (tavallisissa lauseissa) vai olisiko se luonnollinen kun kyse on kyvystä?
> 
> _En voi nähdä. Olen ollut syntymästäni asti sokea._



Mitä mieltä te olette yllä olevista esimerkeistä?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> Mitä mieltä te olette yllä olevista esimerkeistä?


Ne kelpaavat minulle, vaikka eivät välttämättä tulisi mieleeni ensimmäisinä vaihtoehtoina noissa tilanteissa. _En voi nähdä _ei kuulosta minusta mitenkään hassulta. Kieltä käytetään monella tavalla.


----------



## Ben Jamin

akana said:


> Voida-verbi on joskus minua hämmentänyt. En ole ihan varma miten pukisin kysymykseni sanoiksi, joten käytän esimerkkiä, ja jatketaan siitä.
> 
> Muistaakseni voida-verbiä ei käytetä esimerkiksi seuraavassa lauseessa:
> _En voi nähdä. Tuo iso jätkä on tielläni.
> _
> Sen sijaan sanottaisiin:
> _En näe. Tuo iso jätkä on tielläni._
> 
> Miksi voida-verbiä ei käytetä tässä tapauksessa?
> 
> ---In English---
> 
> The verb "voida" sometimes confuses me. I'm not sure how to phrase my question, so I'll use an example and go from there.
> 
> If I remember correctly, _voida_ would not be used in the following sentence:
> _En voi nähdä. Tuo iso jätkä on tielläni.
> _
> Instead, one would say:
> _En näe. Tuo iso jätkä on tielläni._
> 
> Why is _voida_ not used in this instance?



The phrase "I can't see" ("I haven't perceived the thing/anything") is peculiar to the English language, and is normally  translated to other languages as "I don't see" (Je ne vois pas, Ich sehe nicht, Non vedo, No veo, nie widze, ne vidim, не вижу, and so on. 
It is used always when one has not perceived the object or phenomenon in  question. Adding the modal "can" will change the meaning. "I can't see" translated literally to those langauges (Je ne peux pas voir) will mean "I am unable to see", and the reason is: the object is outside of my seeing range, it is so small that I can't see it without a microscope, or that it is hidden inside a container.

That's why you should not expect the word corresponding to "can" in phrases meaning "I have not perceived it", and not "It is impossible for me to see it" in other languages..


----------

